
Isomorphic-git: a pure JavaScript implementation of Git for node and browsers - type0
https://isomorphic-git.github.io/
======
lhorie
Coincidentally, I had just recently discovered this project a few days ago.
The major thing going for it is that it works easily with Docker (for
containerized CI) whereas nodegit requires compiling from C++ source files and
more related shenanigans that I'd care to wrestle with.

Unfortunately, isomorphic-git isn't anywhere near as feature-complete as
nodegit (e.g. no support for reading global configs, no revert, no stash, not
even a `git add .` equivalent, etc)

